

Tell HN: Buenos Aires HN meetup - heelhook

We were thinking about going out to meet some fellow HNers, care to :q that vim for a few hours and join us?<p>Timing might not be the best since there is probably a lot of people out of the city on vacations, but a post is definitely worth to gauge interest!
======
dlf
I'm in, of course!

~~~
heelhook
I'd expect you to be, lol!

------
kragen
What day?

